# Honda GCV190 lawn mower engine



## rthrelk (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a lawn mower with the Honda GCV190 engine on it and recently replaced the carburetor gaskets. As I was reassembling everything I discovered that the bolt (or stem, b/c it doesn't have a head on it) that secures the governor arm to the engine had slipped into the hole it resides in and could not be dislodged. I can't remember much about this stem but it seems that when I removed the governor arm, the stem, which was held in place by a cotter pin, was of shorter length than the hole that holds it and therefore made it possible for it to slip further down into the hole. Now this stem is either lodged in there or has fallen out and is lost--I've been trying to dislodge what _I think_ is the stem, but no amount of WD40 or screwdriver torque (i can leverage it stem with a small s-driver) yields any progress in getting it out.

My question is: can I simply find a screw or bolt of the same bore and machine a new stem of my own? Assuming what I've been trying to dislodge is the existing one, there is depth in the hole to insert another stem...I'm just not sure if there's another reason for the depth of the hole relative to the shorter length of the stem...also, the Honda parts catalog does not list a replacement stem so I can't just order one.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

WWoooo  This is hard without a pic - can you post a schematic / diag of what you are trying to do.

At this stage - only a word of caution to be sure that whatever you are trying to lever out, cannot find its way into the engine internals. 

If the "stem" is the governor actuator - then running the engine without anything to retain it on the outside of the engine block might allow it to fall into the engine - and loose bits of metal in there always ends in tears!!!:4-thatsba


----------

